# Visa Cancelling Scenario



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

Ok guys here is a synario for you to ponder over, I work for a document clearing company and I still can't find a suitable answer for this person.

A gentleman that I know has been in the situation for a while now. He started a company in Dubai, he obtained a visa from the company as a Managing Director, the trade Licience was issued to him as a partner (him and a local sponsor) his company has since closed and the trade licience has expired (not canceled) His Visa expired in May and he is now trying to figure out what to do as his sponsor has being playing around with him. Firstly the sponsor took his passport and promised to cancel the visa but didn't for 5 weeks after taking this long he returned the passport to him and left the country on a LONG vacation. 

He is now in the situation where he can't cancel his visa without the sponsor (who is away for god knows how long) and each day that he is here waiting for his sponsor he has to pay more.

One option that appartently has just come up is for him to just fly out, that way the visa is canceled automaticaly (but this is no guarantee as some people also say that you will not be able to reenter the country untill it is physically cancled)

What do you all think?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

vastmassive said:


> Ok guys here is a synario for you to ponder over, I work for a document clearing company and I still can't find a suitable answer for this person.
> 
> A gentleman that I know has been in the situation for a while now. He started a company in Dubai, he obtained a visa from the company as a Managing Director, the trade Licience was issued to him as a partner (him and a local sponsor) his company has since closed and the trade licience has expired (not canceled) His Visa expired in May and he is now trying to figure out what to do as his sponsor has being playing around with him. Firstly the sponsor took his passport and promised to cancel the visa but didn't for 5 weeks after taking this long he returned the passport to him and left the country on a LONG vacation.
> 
> ...


Yes, an expired visa is not the same as a cancelled visa and he won't be able to re-enter the UAE until it is cancelled. He might even have a problem leaving.

I think all he can do is contact the residency department and explain the situation. If the first time they are unhelpful, try again another day and hope to talk to someone else. And keep trying to work up the ladder until he gets to someone in a position to actually resolve the issue. Probably better to go in person than to telephone.

Or if he can connect to someone in authority through contacts with wasta, that is likely to be more efficient.

Sorry that's a bit vague but often in the UAE, resolving awkward procedures is more a matter of patient persistence.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Can he leave, go to UK and apply for a new passport? therefore entering with a new passport, any record of his visa will be linked to his old passport number.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I honestly think he should get his embassy involved and have them legally get the visa cancelled. Obviously his passport is the property of the country he belongs to. I think he should file a complaint as well and take legal actions. Unfortunately things out here work differently but in cases like these it's best to take action.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

His embassy have no say over his Dubai visa.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I know they don't have a say but they can help him take action in getting his passport back. Somebody else has it and has disappeared. He can file a complaint against that person.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

He has had his passport returned to him.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Can he leave, go to UK and apply for a new passport? therefore entering with a new passport, any record of his visa will be linked to his old passport number.


People have apparently done that sort of thing successfully in the past. I wouldn't do it though, I assume immigration departments have access to enough information to catch people trying this, if they want to.


----------

